# Circuit maker 2000. Fuente de tension alterna



## miguelcspujals (Ene 30, 2009)

Hola. Alguien sabe si el circuit maker 2000 tiene fuente de tensión alterna (ej : 220 Vca 50 Hz). necesito ensayar un circuito con triacs y no la encuentro. Gracias


----------



## jomaza (Ene 30, 2009)

Analog/instruments/signal Gen. cambias el valor de voltaje y la frecuencia.


----------



## miguelcspujals (Ene 30, 2009)

Muchas gracias jomaza


----------



## jomaza (Ene 31, 2009)

Ok...


----------

